# 7Teens on Teins!!!



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

For those wanting to see how Tein springs look with 17's



















Sorry about the pic quality, kinda crappy.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Are those the 2.4 fr, 1.2 rear springs?

*P.S. This is my 500th post. * 
Im halfway there.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Yup, that's right dogg!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

how much tires cost you for 17s


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *how much tires cost you for 17s *


$330 from Tirerack.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

looks jacked up still in the back to me.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *looks jacked up still in the back to me. *


hmmmm--I dunnno maybe a better pic will help..It does kinda look like the rear is riding high.

I mean I knew it would be of course but I need a better pic to see the actuall difference....

Where are all the rest of U tein guys that were in the Group Buy---POST PICS!!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
It doesn't look like he kept his outer diameter stock. He got 17's but got even bigger tires, so it will look taller because of that. Still the fenderwell gap is reduced to a german OEM look. I like it.

Seth

P.S. One Thousand and One posts as of now.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> P.S. One Thousand and One posts as of now. [/B]


SO IM still ahead of U seth......ha ha ha:jump:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks good imo... hows the rider feel and what struts do you have?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *looks good imo... hows the rider feel and what struts do you have? *


Looks tight to me. Give us feedback on the rest of your suspension set-up and the opinion on the ride quality.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

It looks a lot better in person, I'm running AGX's on the stiffest setting, the ride is good, bout the same as the GC's I had. looks very aggressive, and will look even better with the body kit. I'm running 205/40 17's, for those curious about tire size.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i posted pics of my car with the teins...i can post again if ya'll didnt see. it's still not low enough in the front for me though. since im running tein front and eibach rear the gap is still more in the front than the back. damn nissan and their idea to make the front fender bigger! looks nice though jt


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *i posted pics of my car with the teins...i can post again if ya'll didnt see. it's still not low enough in the front for me though. since im running tein front and eibach rear the gap is still more in the front than the back. damn nissan and their idea to make the front fender bigger! looks nice though jt *


What size rims are you running? for some reason, 17, and 18's look good with these springs. anything lower, does make the gap look big. As far as the front, I don't bottom on bumps, and potholes that I used to bottom on with my old setup, and the fender sits right on the tire, couldn't be any closer!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think its time for sum Teins.....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ive got 17" rims...i just need coilvers to be happy. theres about 3/4" of gap id say...maybe just 1/2"


----------

